# QLD - Snaps and Bream at Brays



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Indie that last snap looks like his head has gone a few rounds with Mike Tyson... Or perhaps a koolie minnow?? Great report and nice photos man.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not the least bit envious .....bulldust!

trev


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well done Indie,

One of the true advantages of QLD is that winter is never that bad. Looking forward to so e tips come September.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

indiedog said:


> this morning it was cold


 :?
The word concrete comes to mind.

Great report Indie. I wondered where my monster bream went. Migrated north of course, like many new south welshmen in winter. You were well rewarded for the Ugg boot start.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Well done Brad on some good fish. Hopefully I can do a similar feat tomorrow but with a different breed of scaley fish


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice! Looks like a cracker of a morning to be on the water. What time is dinner tomorrow? ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bweaut day out Brad, nice fishies.



indiedog said:


> Any guesses on the lure that did all the damage?


Yeah one of those bloody expensive ones beekeeper keeps on waffling on about......I lost mine yesterday while trying to untangle a flatty  I also dropped a big snapp this arvo so more


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top effort mate


----------



## Imax (Dec 24, 2010)

Glad to see you did alright Brad and shame about the rod and reel Cav. At least you managed to get some new gear out of it.

I was all set to be there but was up crook all night Thursday and haven't been out of bed since. It looked like a beautiful morning with some fish thrown in for good measure.

Dan


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on the Snaps and Bream, Brad.
Bad luck on the breakages Cav, see why you luv your missus.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Good on ya Brad. That was me about 7ks up waving at about 9:30 on my way to Gladstone. What a cracker day. Just kept getting glassier the further I went North.

Cold and windier this morning but I managed one for dinner. Its good when the wife asks what did you get and you can show her something for a change.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good stuff, you were right I did leave you some


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Brad... the snapper seem to be avoiding you in recent trips at Scarby, but you seem to be wired in OK at Brays. Really bad luck for the bream, eh? My taste buds might be a bit awry, but both my wife and I prefer a good bream to snapper... I'll probably get a bit of flack from that statement, but you could say, "there's no accounting for some peoples' taste."

Was it really a koolie that did the damage?

AWTY (Paul) I almost lost one on Friday... and to an undersized tailor! When I snigged it over the side, THEN I noticed that the 30lb Nitlon Fleurocarbon was inside its mouth. Of course it was severely lacerated, but it being 30lb was probably what saved the Koolie.

I would be pissed if I lost it to an undersized tailor! (I'd probably tell all and sundry that it was at least a five pounder!)

That particular Koolie has almost no paint left, and hardly even resembles the unused one in my tackle spares. However, it's still catching fish, and losing lures that way is like pulling teeth to me... don't like it a bit!

I believe I've replaced the singles three times... they keep losing the points and although I sharpen them, they seem not to enter cleanly... as if when sharpened, there seems to be a shoulder to it that doesn't aid penetration. Whenever I replace the hooks, I hook-up better.

On my larger lures, I use a different brand of singles, and they keep their points great.

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice to meet you at Moffats Brad.
Would have replied earlier but nets been down.
Went out (with lots of company ) again today and picked up another couple of nice fish ( A sweetie and a snap)
Hard to beat the weather at the moment even if the fish are a tad slow to cooperate.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great report indie, great pics as well
well deserved.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Shame bream aren't a bit bigger.


Wrong state  .


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> > Shame bream aren't a bit bigger.
> ...


Adrian, are you self referencing after indie's report, and tooday's viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56290 / viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56286 ?  

Long standing joke aside, is there actually a gap in the eastern Australian coastline where very few snaps are taken? Maybe not just your area, but also Vic. Are any caught there? (haven't been here long, but I don't recall a report of Vic snaps). It would be strange if there was a wide gap in snap populations between S Qld/N - Central NSW and next regular appearance in SA.

Anyone got some info on this?

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

You've never heard of the Port Phillip Bay snapper, Trev?

I'm surprised about that...

Most of my fishing life I've been told of monster snapper coming from there.

Corio Bay was apparently a hot spot for the biggies, and there's a place called Schnapper Point on the Eastern side of the bay... I wonder why it was called that???

Cheers mate, Jimbo


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > indiedog said:
> ...


Salt, wounds ....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got some info on this?
> ...


Thanks Pat. So is just Dalmeny then? Has Mudpat posted a snapper haul? Anyone else from this magically scenic coastline? Where's Shep? Oh yeah....he's off with someone on a trip up the Qld coastline.



Ado said:


> Salt, wounds ....


You'll be right mate, we'll sort this. Even if we have to chip in to fly you to SA/Coffs/ Vic or Scarby Qld. Hang in there.

Tell you what, you come here, and we'll come to Ado's pondage. Where's the nearest runway?

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> So is just Dalmeny then?


Bastard.

Nope, plenty caught around here too, just not by me.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn it, I want to get out!!!! suffering fish withdrawal and I don't need people calling me at work to gloat BRAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BATMAN (Mar 28, 2008)

A very, very last minute decision and I veered accross three lanes and headed to Caloundra to join you boys! I was initially just going to target flatties in the Brisbane River but the lure of Tuna was too much!

Only problem is I was severely under gunned! I had a brand new 1000 FJ Stradic on a brand new Nordic Stage rod and brand new 2500 Stradic on my Bream rod, I knew I was in trouble when a young fella comes paddling frantically around the headland and up the ramp with a 1.25m Longtail tail flapping out the yak! Gulp! 

I caught a variety of small undersized snapper, sweetlip and banito which was fun on my new 1000 real with 4lb! UNTIL......

I let my gulp 4inch prawn waft down whilst tieing another knot on my other rod.......I put the little Nordic in the rod holder and had just taken my hand off it when the 1000 started screeetching! Must be a very big tuna as I was fast getting spooled so I gave chase, back and forth for ten minutes and the tuna changed direction and swam under the yak, I dove the rod into the water but I got busted off! I lifted the rod and came up with about 3 inches too short!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

A brand new $280 rod busted! Remind me not to take a knife to a gun fight again!!! luckily I can get a top half for the rod for $60 bucks....

That was it for me for the day! The weather was fantastic!

Bryan


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

Well played Indie!

Possibly sufficient inspiration there to get myself out fishing one day soon too.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

BATMAN said:


> I let my gulp 4inch prawn waft down whilst tieing another knot on my other rod.......I put the little Nordic in the rod holder and had just taken my hand off it when the 1000 started screeetching! Must be a very big tuna as I was fast getting spooled so I gave chase, back and forth for ten minutes and the tuna changed direction and swam under the yak, I dove the rod into the water but I got busted off! I lifted the rod and came up with about 3 inches too short!!!!!!!!


Geez Bryan, that is a shame mate. Nice to meet you out there yesterday. Next time mate.

Greg


----------



## stitcho (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the rod Bryan. Had wondered how you'd fare if there were any more around.

And thanks again for taking the photos.

Brad, I'll stick a couple of photos on a new thread to avoid hijacking this one.

D.


----------



## BATMAN (Mar 28, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Derek I promise to not call you again unless I've caught something. :lol: And Tony it's about time you got out there again or you'll have to sell that Supalite.
> 
> But who caught the LT?????? I wanna know the details. Brian I would love to see someone land a LT on a 1000 sized reel, I imagine that would take a few hours.
> 
> EDIT; Damo I see got it. Well done mate, but where's the pics??


I know I was playing with fire with the comp bream outfit actually the same thing happened about five years ago I was trolling a chubby on a light phluger 1000 set up and a decent yellow tail jumped on and I had the ride of my life ,lost that fish too!! I not taking a knife to a gun fight anymore!!

The water was far too clear at one stage there was a school of small snapper under my yak in 6m of water and I could see them clearly!!

Till next time!!


----------

